# No one is here?



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

I am back here after few months to see this forum has just few active members? Man, this is not what i saw few years back. TDF is the most irresistible place for everyone and it included in my daily activity w/o my knowledge.

OK guys, whatever the reason is, we need all back (at least a few). 

So whether this gonna happen or i just leave this forum after seeing no active users in it. That's pathetic to even think....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

Yay... The forum was a blast when i was a newbie here. But that server down in January had a great impact on TDF.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ Absolutely.Even i too was offline for around a month or two due to the bad server downtime. BTW Glad that i atleast saw a few like you. 
BTW Where is others? Any idea about desiibond? .He is active in TE and even in TechieDesi..!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

desiibond is the most active user in TDF. many other old gold users like imav, pathik, infra red dude, ethan, kalpik, indyan, din, metal head gautham, bassam, ico are just visting the forum.. it is almost like they left the forum.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ That's really bad  .So , its better to just visit than post here? eh? Lets see what damngoodman is gonna say...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2009)

lol . .we discuss this almost every other month 

But yeah, when I joined in 2006, there were many active members (Cyrus_the_virus, Praka123, iMav, T159, QuizMaster, QwertyManiac, aditya.shevade, adi123 and many more)

Who knows? They may have moved on . . 

I guess it's up to us to fill the void (heck . .FilledVoid too was a regular, now he just visits the OSS section  )


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> lol . .we discuss this almost every other month


Lol...ya, I second that.

But I say, lets move on, nostalgia was never a very big help for anything "NEW"...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 7, 2009)

we should move on with time


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2009)

Why don't you join some real forums like bharat-rakshak (no kids allowed) etc. I am a lurker there.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 7, 2009)

max demon anyone?


----------



## din (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry, got too busy (I hate to say that ) last few months. First it was the IT course meant for the students and preparation for that. Now a lot of trips and some renovation work is going on at my village house. 

May take a couple of weeks and I will be back in the forum


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 7, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Why don't you join some real forums like bharat-rakshak (no kids allowed) etc. I am a lurker there.



Thanks for sharing. I don't mind joining forums where I can speak my heart out. I hope this is one such place?


----------



## toofan (Oct 7, 2009)

One reason for this is the IRC.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 7, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Why don't you join some real forums like bharat-rakshak (no kids allowed) etc. I am a lurker there.


people  on those forums talks as if they know everything .IMO they should be given control to weapon s.God knows , what they might do to the world with those weapons lol

there is one more Pak forum against bharat rakshak


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

That's right. We have to move on.


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 7, 2009)

this forum really S%^$#@# because of its damn rules..i Really hate these kind of rules..and as a result..only moderator and admin are the active users infact the only active users...My Heart Felt condolence to tdF..I had found a couple of another forums..which will have updates in every 2 minutes..and new threads in every 5 minutes..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

^^Thats the truth. No one can talk against that . I agree with you dude.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 7, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> this forum really S%^$#@# because of its damn rules..i Really hate these kind of rules..and as a result..only moderator and admin are the active users infact the only active users...My Heart Felt condolence to tdF..I had found a couple of another forums..which will have updates in every 2 minutes..and new threads in every 5 minutes..



As for as i know this the only forum with kind & friends , Dude i dont want to mention the forum name in that forum if u say "Ha ha ha" they will give infraction , the moderators humiliate new members   & Children s will give u hardware trouble shooting very nicely  

This forum is free from all those problems only problem is  Double posting error & some minor errors , i daily visit this forum !


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 7, 2009)

> this forum really S%^$#@# because of its damn rules..i Really hate these kind of rules..and as a result..only moderator and admin are the active users infact the only active users...My Heart Felt condolence to tdF..I had found a couple of another forums..which will have updates in every 2 minutes..and new threads in every 5 minutes..


I don't really thin the rules are any kind of deterrent to the growth of this forum. At the end of the day the popularity of a forum is pretty dependent on the quality of the threads posted by the folks using it. 

The more quality information , the more interested folks you will find on the board.


----------



## din (Oct 7, 2009)

Very happy to see some of the old members again (ex : FilledVoid). At least they are here, may be not very active.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> this forum really S%^$#@# because of its damn rules..i Really hate these kind of rules


Please state the rules you like and which other forum has better rules. The rules which you like.


> ..and as a result..only moderator and admin are the active users infact the only active users...


In fact, most admins hardly visit the forum. Raaabo and Anorion are the only ones Ive seen to be regular in the forum. cyberjunkie also pops in sometimes and Raaabo has not been here for sometime. Many mods are not here, only some are active users.


> My Heart Felt condolence to tdF..I had found a couple of another forums..which will have updates in every 2 minutes..and new threads in every 5 minutes..


I agree about lack of activity here. One other forum had active 228 members and some 400 guests while this one usually active 20 members or less and 150 guests. But instead of complaining, why don't you post regularly here?

Is it necessary for everybody to move on? Can't people stay back and help out the newer members? I really appreciate all oldies who are still here.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> As for as i know this the only forum with kind & friends , Dude i dont want to mention the forum name in that forum if u say "Ha ha ha" they will give infraction , the moderators humiliate new members   & Children s will give u hardware trouble shooting very nicely


I know one forum which you hate for sure. But not sure if this one is that forum. Well, I also went to another forum and well I was given warning for posting some 10 smileys in a post. At least TDF doesn't have such rules. We can post as many smileys in one post happily.  Also, they don't even allow a change in username. That's not good either. 


damngoodman999 said:


> This forum is free from all those problems only problem is  Double posting error & some minor errors , i daily visit this forum !


Yes, well TDF, if admins are regular and make some changes suggested in forum improvement suggestions thread, can be very good with many active members. ThinkFree will be the first to return maybe. 

Anyone know why *ichi* was miserabled??? (I know his current status guys )


----------



## p_dude (Oct 7, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Why don't you join some real forums like bharat-rakshak (no kids allowed) etc. I am a lurker there.


you cant be serious.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG!! Some old members returned here atleast to argue one who is against TDF... 

I think i got the result by opening this thread....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2009)

Look, I love this forum. But just not enough time to post stuff except on weekends.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Look, I love this forum. But just not enough time to post stuff except on weekends.



^^ We know that MHG. BTW I am happy with your replies


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Anyone know why *ichi* was miserabled??? (I know his current status guys )



Hmm, even I'm wondering . .


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Anyone know why *ichi* was miserabled??? (I know his current status guys )


I've already  PMed a few mods and Admins (2 nos) for this...

None of the Admins cared to reply (and they say why open new threads to ask such question, while a PM would have worked)

One MOD replied he does not know the reason (at least he replied!!!)

Even *ichi*  doesn't know why he is miserabled...

And guys complaining about quality content...do u think a forum generates content on its own. 
Its all done by "US" (in this US u r counted too)...
Now, go contribute and make this a quality forum

%$&@ u all escapists


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I've already  PMed a few mods and Admins (2 nos) for this...
> 
> None of the Admins cared to reply (and they say why open new threads to ask such question, while a PM would have worked)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. There is no communication between the admins and us, except for the odd hello and hi here and there.



> *%$&@ u all escapists*



+1


----------



## p_dude (Oct 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Thanks for the info. There is no communication between the admins and us, except for the odd hello and hi here and there.


i don't think the admins give a sh1t no matter what happens to this forum they are busy with their own work and the forum will move on even if no one comes here

its only up to us to decide whether to stay here or to move on and i think the later will be better.



kalpik said:


> The only reason is that its NOT gonna do any good! Spamming the forum will get you a ban, like it did to rohan, not posting or joining another forum, lemme tell you, the admins dont care..



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1096971&postcount=311


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2009)

Stuge said:


> people  on those forums talks as if they know everything .IMO they should be given control to weapon s.God knows , what they might do to the world with those weapons lol
> 
> there is one more Pak forum against bharat rakshak


These same people are well over the age of 40s. There are retired IAS officers, surgeons and army officers too. Then there are independent journalists and defense analysts too. Its good to learn about core India and its problems. Then there are specialists from Russia, US, France, SL, Israel and China. Its good to learn about new technologies and happenings. All in all a win win situation !

Read their posts and apply some gyan. Take the facts on the table and then make your conclusions. The more the gyan the more the enlightenment and less the maya.

That Pak forum is balderdash...lol.




p_dude said:


> you cant be serious.


I am serious about my country. Apart from watching Dragon Ball Z and Mallika Sherawat, I do have time for things related to my country.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 8, 2009)

> And guys complaining about quality content...do u think a forum generates content on its own.
> Its all done by "US" (in this US u r counted too)...
> Now, go contribute and make this a quality forum
> 
> %$&@ u all escapists



Why would anyone want to waste their time on a forum which barely meets a reasonable quality standard. I'm one of those people who come here just to read articles which are interesting. Unfortunately as I said earlier the articles/threads I find here at the moment are 99% sub-par at best. As far as contributing goes, I make my daily posts at two other forums where people appreciate the information and reach a much vaster audience. Why go to the trouble to post in one more forum? 

Not to mention time has a way of placing demands on oneself . Not everyone is blessed with an abundance of it. This is the case of pretty much everyone on the board including Admins and Mods. 



> OMG!! Some old members returned here atleast to argue one who is against TDF...


I'm not sure this was pointed towards me but if it was. Most of the "old" members still come here. You just don't notice them alot since their posts have gone down.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 8, 2009)

+1 to filledvoid ....

sad to know that no one remembers this poor creature  !!!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 8, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Anyone know why *ichi* was miserabled??? (I know his current status guys )



Because he was the Kanye West of TDF.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2009)

@amitabhishek            lolwut?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2009)

Every forum has a certain relation b/w the mods, admins, the users and the interaction among the members is done through the software.
The thing with Digit Forum is that it suffered a certain downtime in January and the speed of the site was downright pathetic at that times. So quite a few members packed off their bags and left. The worse came in April/May/June/July, when this forum was becoming a haven for spam and spam bots ruled over the forum. I still remember the Programming Section's first page filled with 90% spam posts. Similar was case in Open Source Section, lesser spam there, was posts were far in between. Naturally people were frustrated, and what better than to simply leave the forum when not even a damn was given to the users. 
There is a certain level of respect which forum users deserve from the staff in terms of mutual respect and also with the ones who maintain the web site in sense it should not be overburdened with ads. But unfortunately at the same time when the forum was becoming haven for spam, the 9.9 Media guys decided to have ADS at top, bottom, right, left, everywhere. First look at the Forum is distaste in itself, considering the amount of ads stuffed into one page. While potential new users would not give a damn to such a site, old users found it highly disrespectful, just in the sense instead of fixing the prevalent bugs, the ones in authority actually added the ADs.
I know revenue generation is important but that was done in utterly poor and ineffective way. I mean I wonder how many clicks to ads do the registered users end up with. I never click them. Actually most block them. I have visited many other forums, they HAVE ADs but they disappear after a user logs in.
Now the main concern is the ADs as well as the ever prevalent bugs, while nothing has been done, so most users dont contribute, why should they anyway? Plus there is a certain matter of quality of posts here. This ends with a catch 22 situation, users will not post quality information in themselves unless they themselves find quality information here and this forum will not have quality threads unless users post.
The first thing is to be done is to render ADs in tasteful manner such that only guests can view them and the logged in users have an AD free experience. Next is to sort out the bugs. The rest will sort out itself IMHO.

P.S. Hmm I have done a Mediator/Karnivore.


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 8, 2010)

Rest in peace...TDF


----------



## Beckhamgal (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I think TDF once again looks all fresh and breathing. Love this place! Good to see some old familiar names here.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 8, 2010)

.....and I'm back too! DK* at your service, TDF!


*Dheeraj Kumar

I hit my head after seeing this(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123903) thread... I've been away for more than a year, and when I come back, this is the first thread I see! 

I kinda felt better though, nothing has changed


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2010)

Hai dheeraj_kumar, good to see u back man... This forum wasnt let me log in for past few months, i dnt know why. But at last, i logged in.


----------



## eggman (Feb 9, 2010)

This forum was gold back in 04-07 era!!! But then it started to go downhill , and never returned!!

I remember,there was a big fight for the forum to go to vB Board ....and the mods/admins were responsive enough to take part in the fight!! Now mods are powerless and admins deaf!!!

Plus TE kicks TDF's ass!! (sorry, it's true)


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2010)

Aayi-Aar-See >>>> Any Phorum.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 10, 2010)

Me too here...  Present Sire


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2010)

I is here.


----------



## Nithu (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm also here with you...


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 11, 2010)

Hum kahan jaa sakte hain hamari pyaari aur advertise bina ki digit forum ko chhor ke


----------



## dreams (Feb 11, 2010)

TDF has lost its shine..no good tech threads and no active members. Seems TDF is active in non tech discussions much.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2010)

Everyone drops by once in a while , however I seriously doubt anyone would waste time over 50% of the threads here which are basically non-technical stuff.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 11, 2010)

70% of the TDF members(desiibond,technomanic,The Sorcerer,mrintech,utsav,Krazzy Warrior to name a few) have moved to TechEnclave Forum.
TechEnclave Forum is #Awesomeness !!!  Very Active! Good Quality Post! Experienced Members! Lots of Fun!


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2010)

I liek this forum. Its my third home and sapota juice is very funny. 
\


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

^ a compliment for Appy there.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 11, 2010)

Frankly speaking I want guys like dreams, ico, FilledVoid, vamsi, LFC_Fan to join TE..


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 11, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Frankly speaking I want guys like dreams,
> ico, FilledVoid, vamsi, LFC_Fan to join TE......





			
				0ne/tw0 TE membr said:
			
		

> n@tive TE pe0ple hv decre@sed p0sting in teh f0rums bcause 0f
> some weird approach towards TE by some weird people and TDF membres are bringing teh same baggage and mentality dont' we hv here...If this
> c0ntinues, TE will n0t b teh same good 0l' formus where those pe0ple had
> fun and tehy learnt s much d@t tehy w0uld pr0bably never d@t much in 0 tehr Indian tech c0mmunities...



0ur acti0ns r nt different fr0m unvcivilizd bunch of prim@tes  &&&& TE c0mmunity can't gr0w btter & str0nger............we guys can't mve to a btter f0rum &&& chnge accrdingly... mad: 
srry fr my typ0s, my a and o keys are b@d


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2010)

I hate forums with ads between posts and if I recall right TE has adds like every other post doesn't it ?


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

^ nope. 

@Appy, zat sounds familiar.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's wrong to expect people to maintain the same amount of activity year after year. Why no new faces?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 12, 2010)

bhai log main bhi hoon.. I freeze my ass off every night in the snowy weather of Himachal to visit this forum.. btw.. Reporting


----------



## dreams (Feb 12, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Frankly speaking I want guys like dreams, ico, FilledVoid, vamsi, LFC_Fan to join TE..


Thnks m8. But I am member at TE too. Was active for a day or 2. TE is some kind of overflowing for me. Like coins overflowing a small pot. 
Discontinued.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Frankly speaking I want guys like dreams, ico, FilledVoid, vamsi, LFC_Fan to join TE..


The day I thought of being a permanent member over there, some people started blaming TDF migrants for the spam, troll and more things. 

It was also sad to see some TDF members acting _neutral_ in that thread.


----------



## dreams (Feb 12, 2010)

I too heard that..very sad. Lets stick here and make TDF regain its shine. Wat ya say???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't Emphasize it more than that. If you think that you want to stay at Digit..fine then.. Even I love Digit and that's the ONLY reason I still visit it..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmm old guys left as servers suked n no one cared

i still remember days when we had many thread to improve forum

no one cared 

another probale reason was to move on with time


ichi i guess was IT passout...tryin job n may hav got settled/getting settled...donno why still hes not comin back...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ichi i guess was IT passout...tryin job n may hav got settled/getting settled...donno why still hes not comin back...


He's among us; feel his presence :sob:


----------



## din (Feb 12, 2010)

NucleusKore said:


> I think it's wrong to expect people to maintain the same amount of activity year after year. Why no new faces?



Agree with Neville uncle. People get busy with a lot of things in life. We can't expect old members to spend a lot of time in the forum. New gen should come forward.

On a diff note, I do not think the 'other' forum is that great. Honestly I never felt like that.


----------



## dreams (Feb 13, 2010)

^^ +1 for views on TE


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 13, 2010)

All eyecandy comes still very very slow server !! hmm


----------

